# Camping in Chattahoochee National Forest



## Dangyankee (Apr 8, 2018)

Hey everyone. Been lurking a good bit and haven't really posted much. I do have a question now. My wife loves camping. We haven't been camping in while due to having a kid and moving here to Georgia. I'm wanting to take her on a weekend trip to Chattahoochee National forest. I was hoping to do more no trace camping. I'm an avid fisherman, so I'd like somewhere close to a trout stream. I'm not looking for specifics, just a general area off the beaten path. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 3ringer (Apr 8, 2018)

DangYank , there are two Primitive Campgrounds in the Chattahoochee forest. They have vault toilets and a water pump. You can also camp along side of the road in the Chattahoochee forest. As you ride up the mountain , you will see where people have camped. Look up the website US Forest camping for more information.


----------



## Pig Predator (Apr 8, 2018)

Wolf creek is a good place with not a lot of traffic like coopers creek.  

https://freecampsites.net/#!135462&query=sitedetails


----------



## Dangyankee (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 9, 2018)

I've camped at Wildcat Creek and the Tallulah River NF campgrounds. One  friend always went to Sarah's Creek NF campground. 
Maybe for a first time trip a campground with a pit toilet and hand pump would be nice. 

Living in Augusta we usually went to the northeast. I had some co-workers who always went to Cooper's Creek.

Wolf Creek as recommended looks nice. I think some of the other creeks in the forest have dispersed creek side camping as well. That would be nice, just bring a two bag type gravity water filter and a porta-pottie.

https://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recarea/?recid=10503
https://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recarea/?recid=10498
https://www.fs.usda.gov/recarea/conf/recarea/?recid=10497


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 9, 2018)

Older posts with pics of the Tallulah River campground;

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=700388


----------



## walters (Apr 9, 2018)

*Tallulah river*

It is nice up there, they have our houses and plenty of room to hike, they got Bear's too


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm trying to recall the layout. I remember driving through Tate City. The drive up is nice. Is the first campground called  Tallulah River? This one is where the Coleman River flows into the Tallulah River? Sometimes that one is full and you must drive up to the next one which is Tate Branch, then another one on up higher which is Sandy Bottom? 
For some reason I only remember two campgrounds. Maybe I never made it to Sandy Bottoms. Cool name though.

I wonder how the fishing is compared between the two or three campgrounds? I do remember walking up the Coleman  River a bit from the Tallulah River to fish. 

Also would there be more bear activity at Sandy Bottoms due to being higher up the mountainside?

I looked at another map and only saw two national forest campgrounds on that section of the Tallulah River. (confused)


----------



## feathersnantlers (Apr 10, 2018)

Try Noontootla Creek and watch out for those dingo's with your baby


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 10, 2018)

feathersnantlers said:


> Try Noontootla Creek and watch out for those dingo's with your baby



That looks like a nice creek. It appears to be popular with the trout fishermen. a few videos on Youtube. One of a guy camping on FS 58. 

It sure is a pretty place. Maybe not too crowded.


----------



## 660griz (Apr 11, 2018)

If you are hiking and camping, you can disperse camp anywhere along the road to Tate. Just have to be 150 ft. from the river.

https://www.fs.usda.gov/activity/conf/recreation/camping-cabins/?recid=10454&actid=34


----------



## gibby391 (Apr 11, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> I've camped at Wildcat Creek and the Tallulah River NF campgrounds. One  friend always went to Sarah's Creek NF campground.
> Maybe for a first time trip a campground with a pit toilet and hand pump would be nice.
> 
> Living in Augusta we usually went to the northeast. I had some co-workers who always went to Cooper's Creek.
> ...




Will a two wheel drive Tacoma handle the Forest Road?


----------



## PappyHoel (Apr 11, 2018)

gibby391 said:


> Will a two wheel drive Tacoma handle the Forest Road?



I went to north Georgia college and I used to drive my 1985 Toyota Camry all over those roads.  I would even drive it through the stream at dicks creek.


----------



## Pig Predator (Apr 14, 2018)

I just passed through coopers creek Thursday, the campground was full and the road was in terrible shape. I couldn't even enjoy the scenic ride from dodging all the holes in the road. I don't ever remember it being that bad.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 14, 2018)

gibby391 said:


> Will a two wheel drive Tacoma handle the Forest Road?



Sure, most of them. As mentioned even a Camry can make most of them.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 21, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> I'm trying to recall the layout. I remember driving through Tate City. The drive up is nice. Is the first campground called  Tallulah River? This one is where the Coleman River flows into the Tallulah River? Sometimes that one is full and you must drive up to the next one which is Tate Branch, then another one on up higher which is Sandy Bottom?
> For some reason I only remember two campgrounds. Maybe I never made it to Sandy Bottoms. Cool name though.
> 
> I wonder how the fishing is compared between the two or three campgrounds? I do remember walking up the Coleman  River a bit from the Tallulah River to fish.
> ...



Yep...locals call the first one camp 5(cc camp number). 2 more campgrounds on up the river. There are 3 or 4 spots on up, through Tate City that are freebies. I got friends that live up there and I am up there regularly.  Depending on size I guess, but you can a good sized camper in a  couple of them.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 21, 2018)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Yep...locals call the first one camp 5(cc camp number). 2 more campgrounds on up the river. There are 3 or 4 spots on up, through Tate City that are freebies. I got friends that live up there and I am up there regularly.  Depending on size I guess, but you can a good sized camper in a  couple of them.



Thanks, for the info. I didn't know the first one was an old CC Camp. I recall the roads being a bit better there than say Wildcat creek. Would you agree? I do recall you saying they don't do the road grading they once did. 

Not related to that but have you ever driven up say Patterson Gap Rd to Betty's Creek Rd? I was looking for a loop one could do in a 2wd 4Runner. Maybe off 76 and north east over to 441. 
Maybe Betty's Creek to Mulberry Rd. A loop off 441 and back to 441. I know it's getting above where you live but maybe from 441 below Franklin and northwest to 64.

Just looking for a nice loop to get a feel for the area off the beaten path. Past farms, gardens, streams, etc. Maybe not farms but just mountain views and streams. Maybe a loop west of Clayton or Mountain City.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 28, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> Thanks, for the info. I didn't know the first one was an old CC Camp. I recall the roads being a bit better there than say Wildcat creek. Would you agree? I do recall you saying they don't do the road grading they once did.
> 
> Not related to that but have you ever driven up say Patterson Gap Rd to Betty's Creek Rd? I was looking for a loop one could do in a 2wd 4Runner. Maybe off 76 and north east over to 441.
> Maybe Betty's Creek to Mulberry Rd. A loop off 441 and back to 441. I know it's getting above where you live but maybe from 441 below Franklin and northwest to 64.
> ...


Sorry..I haven't been around much. I know of loops around Rabun County that would take ya all day. I know about Mulberry and the area up that way as well as over into SC and up into NC to the east. It would take days to explain all the routes that are "off the beaten" path. Like when folks over the years here are looking for primitive spots, car camping, hiking in and the like, with trout fishing !! I have just about stopped responding because I start feeling like a scratched record ! Then you never hear back if they took your advice or not, to let ya know if that was what they were looking for !! I have mentioned some spots on here, that if some of my buddies knew of my sharing....I would be tarred and feathered !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 28, 2018)

Artfuldodger said:


> Thanks, for the info. I didn't know the first one was an old CC Camp. I recall the roads being a bit better there than say Wildcat creek. Would you agree? I do recall you saying they don't do the road grading they once did.
> 
> Not related to that but have you ever driven up say Patterson Gap Rd to Betty's Creek Rd? I was looking for a loop one could do in a 2wd 4Runner. Maybe off 76 and north east over to 441.
> Maybe Betty's Creek to Mulberry Rd. A loop off 441 and back to 441. I know it's getting above where you live but maybe from 441 below Franklin and northwest to 64.
> ...



Once you made the Patterson-Mulberry trip. There is more to add to your loop that will ......well dang...I could put ya on a route that bring ya back out in Tallulah Falls that would fit what your are looking for. Or in Long Creek South Carolina !! It would all depend on just how much "riding" you want to do !! And not be on a "highway very much at all !! Maybe add to your  loop where Ga,SC,NC all intersect !!


----------

